# Post vasectomy semen analysis



## michelleaapc2012 (May 18, 2016)

Is it correct to use G0027 with Dx Z98.52 when a patient presents for semen analysis to check if he is sterile post vasectomy?


----------



## Machelle Freeman (May 23, 2016)

We use 89310 with Z30.8

Machelle Freeman, CPC


----------



## michelleaapc2012 (Jun 20, 2016)

What is the difference between G0027 and 89310, how do you know which one to use?


----------

